# Wipeeeeeeee



## Rowan Francis (6/1/14)

Thanks to VapeKing i finally have some new vape gear , Thanks so much guys for looking after me .. in those imortal words , " I'll be back

.."

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TylerD (6/1/14)

Awesome stuff!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Tom (6/1/14)

gr8 stuff! now the fun begins for you


----------



## Rowan Francis (6/1/14)

the most excrusiating thing is having to wait for the batteries to charge up !!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (6/1/14)

At last, awesome, were worried about you, your gear and your juices. Now you are set. Enjoy. And tell us about it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (6/1/14)

Gizmo and Stroodle will attest , maybe you wont want to hear my descriptions / reviews of the juices ... open for comment ..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/1/14)

I'm sure they will give everyone a good laugh  everyone here loves hearing the different views people have so a review from you would be great

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (6/1/14)

Enjoy the gear Rowan - given the long wait you deserve it!


----------



## Silver (6/1/14)

Hey @Stroodlepuff, was that a topQ coffee juice I saw there in Rowan's picture  
I thought you were out of stock. If not, please keep me one or two.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> Hey @Stroodlepuff, was that a topQ coffee juice I saw there in Rowan's picture
> I thought you were out of stock. If not, please keep me one or two.



we are out of stock, he bought the sample off us  we should be getting more stock in the next week or two, will let you know when it is here

Reactions: Like 1


----------

